# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_99SD - LG LGA340,LGA341,LGC395,LGE615f,P935 and P936 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_1_99SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG LGA340,LGA341,LGC395 and LGE615f
 - added direct unlock,IMEI fixing,NVM reading,writing and repairing for P935 and P936

----------

